

LinkedIn - This is how to hash passwords - dalehurley
http://dalehurley.com/password-hashing-with-some-smart-salt_20120613.html

======
tompko
LinkedIn, that's not how to hash passwords. <http://codahale.com/how-to-
safely-store-a-password/>, or for the more advanced
<http://www.unlimitednovelty.com/2012/03/dont-use-bcrypt.html>.

------
dalehurley
In this post I look at a way of obscuring passwords stored in the database.
Maybe this could be a service? Though it would add significant load times. Or
would it be worth black boxing password encryption using a complied app??

